# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  At what age do you "Fill out"?

## BUTTERYGOODNESS

I wasnt exactly sure where this thread belonged so sorry bout this lol
Okay Im 18 with decent size and strength, now I see people in my gym that are bigger then me but im alot stronger then they are. They are older to me and people tell me that their age is what gives then more size as to them filling out into a man so to speak. So my question is, when can i expect to gain this man size growth spurt? sorry if its confusing but hopefully ive conveyed this successfully. Thanks for any and all info!

----------


## Noles12

I think you are looking at it the wrong way. When i was younger i was big but not huge and pretty strong. At your age you have more than likely started puberty. The "filling out" you speak of has nothing to do with age. It has everything to do with training and diet. Its the time put in to training that builds the look. 

I always felt like i looked small for my strength but that was when i was finishing highschool, working out at a YMCA (completely wrong techniques), and eating whatever (fast food, snacks, crap in general). When i finaly got an understanding of training and diet, that's when my body transformed. Once you get an understanding of your body and what works with diet and training then you will achieve that filling out

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

ok im on track with both i believe (im Getting help on here). But am i wrong to think of thier being like a growth spurt to come as there supposedly is for most male? ive been asking alot of people and i keep hearing that at ages 21-26 or so ill "fill out" as in my body will mature more? 
Sorry if that sounds like what ive already posted, i just wanna make sure im covering this fully

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I think you are looking at it the wrong way. When i was younger i was big but not huge and pretty strong. At your age you have more than likely started puberty. The "filling out" you speak of has nothing to do with age. It has everything to do with training and diet. Its the time put in to training that builds the look. 
> 
> I always felt like i looked small for my strength but that was when i was finishing highschool, working out at a YMCA (completely wrong techniques), and eating whatever (fast food, snacks, crap in general). When i finaly got an understanding of training and diet, that's when my body transformed. Once you get an understanding of your body and what works with diet and training then you will achieve that filling out


I agree with the above.. However to answer your question i filled out 18.5-20y.o. It is different for everyone.. but if you still can't grow a beard, then you are not down growing.. if that makes any sense.. you look like you still got a bit of a baby face (no offense) so i would say you got a way to go.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> ok im on track with both i believe (im Getting help on here). But am i wrong to think of thier being like a growth spurt to come as there supposedly is for most male? ive been asking alot of people and i keep hearing that at ages 21-26 or so ill "fill out" as in my body will mature more? 
> Sorry if that sounds like what ive already posted, i just wanna make sure im covering this fully


my experience as i said above but between 21-25 i worked 14 hour days and lost all my gains i worked on for 5-6 years prior too.. only been back in the game a little over 18 months

----------


## Noles12

You definitely will mature more but i think at 18 you can fill out in the way you are speaking of. One of the reasons we suggest waiting to cycle is due to the fact that most males do not stop growing physically until those years. So yes you could potentially hit another growth spurt but as i said before i think you can get what you are looking for just by working on what you have started to work on.

It takes time no matter what route you take. My physical and aesthetic gains from the age of 18 to the age of 19 (the year i finally realized how it worked) were great but they took that full year. And after that year i kept bettering myself. So be patient and you will see great results. Also i am very proud to see a young member taking the right route when it comes to AAS and waiting til they are physically and mentally mature enough to start

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

thanks guys!!! lol i try to hold my self to a higher standard.
lol ya my facial hair is a scraggly and shit and not very thick and or full

----------


## Noles12

Heavy facial hair doesnt run in my family so for me facial hair is not a factor. At 18 i would shave once a week. TO this day i shave every other day and could really go longer. It would take me months to grow a beard that my buddies can grow in a few weeks

----------


## BigBuck6

Filling out isn't about how strong you are but rather how well you can engage the muscle to move the weight. Once you learn to properly target that muscle and stick with it for a year or two you will gain more muscle "maturity." I haven't grown (height) since I was 14 and weighed 245 then. Now I certainly look much bigger but still can't lift considerable more.

----------


## BgMc31

I was always taller and more muscular than most kids my age. At 14, I was 6' and 180lbs with a full beard and a hairy chest. By the time I graduated from high school at 17, I was 6'2 220lbs, very lean, very muscular, and pretty damned strong. But I was still considered thin and most scouts thought I'd end being a big safety in college and the NFL. But I continued to grow even after college by the time I was 25, I was 6'4 and 268lbs. I was considered a big linebacker (in the mid 90s). So I think it varies from person to person and level of athleticism and activity. So who knows?

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> Heavy facial hair doesnt run in my family so for me facial hair is not a factor. At 18 i would shave once a week. TO this day i shave every other day and could really go longer. It would take me months to grow a beard that my buddies can grow in a few weeks


lol ya i never hardly shave

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> Filling out isn't about how strong you are but rather how well you can engage the muscle to move the weight. Once you learn to properly target that muscle and stick with it for a year or two you will gain more muscle "maturity." I haven't grown (height) since I was 14 and weighed 245 then. Now I certainly look much bigger but still can't lift considerable more.


lol i gotcha, but im not implying my training or diet is off, other then when i gained too much bf but i was just inquiring if thier was another underlying factor of growth that comes into play at an age higher then my own (18)

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> I was always taller and more muscular than most kids my age. At 14, I was 6' and 180lbs with a full beard and a hairy chest. By the time I graduated from high school at 17, I was 6'2 220lbs, very lean, very muscular, and pretty damned strong. But I was still considered thin and most scouts thought I'd end being a big safety in college and the NFL. But I continued to grow even after college by the time I was 25, I was 6'4 and 268lbs. I was considered a big linebacker (in the mid 90s). So I think it varies from person to person and level of athleticism and activity. So who knows?


ok cool, ya i understand the whole everyone is different prospect, just wasnt sure if theres a rule of thumb with this type of thing

----------


## chi

i would say bb is the only competitive sport that as you get older with proper training and diet you get "bigger faster stronger"! Continue with a tight training and diet regimen and you will get the "filling out" look you are looking for.

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> i would say bb is the only competitive sport that as you get older with proper training and diet you get "bigger faster stronger"! Continue with a tight training and diet regimen and you will get the "filling out" look you are looking for.


sounds good bro

----------

